#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  firmware hs8546v5

## DMF

Estou tendo problema com essa onu hs8546v5 pppoe fica conectada por alguns minutos e cai !!!
estava na versao V5R019C10S1125 coloquei V5R019C10S108 para ver se resolve ainda nada varias unidades vieram com esse problema alguem ja passou por isso ???

----------


## JorgeCiriaco

> Estou tendo problema com essa onu hs8546v5 pppoe fica conectada por alguns minutos e cai !!!
> estava na versao V5R019C10S1125 coloquei V5R019C10S108 para ver se resolve ainda nada varias unidades vieram com esse problema alguem ja passou por isso ???


Muito estranho amigo. Já trabalhei com esse modelo e nunca vi apresentar esse erro. Já tentou por a vlan em todas as portas na hora da liberação? Você usa algum outro modelo sem problemas em sua rede?

----------


## DMF

Nao tentei colocar por vlan !!! vou tentar !!!
uso modelo hg8546m, hg8546m5, hs8546v5 modelo menor



na primeira foto sao 2 modelos hs8546v5,de cima e primeiro modelos que usavamos e de baixo modelo novo que veio ela e maior , segunda foto dela da parte de traz !!!

coloquei ela em bridge nao teve problema !!!
alguem tem firmware que possa me enviar?

----------


## Paulinhofirm

Estou precisando muito desse firmware dessa ONU, tentei baixar alguns pelo Baidu. Porem não consigo acesso ao fórum. Alguém teria como estar me disponibilizando?

----------

